# My Balloonacy, Rubia, plushglass haul **PICTURES**



## tinkerbelle2001 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yippie, I am very happy! Because today I received a very nice package filled with my very first MAC haul!! My lovely sister-in-law send me all this stuff (I paid for it.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), because here in The Netherlands we can not get the Ballonacy collection.

I bought a whole lot, lots of brushes, beauty powders, plushglass and many e/s.

I am looking forward to trying out everything!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow! Thats a huge one. Im jealous!!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 17, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W, that's huge! Enjoy!


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 17, 2007)

WOWWWWWWZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
that looks so much fun!!!!


----------



## blueglitter (Apr 17, 2007)

Bloody hell thats one BIG haul!!!


----------



## MAC is love (Apr 17, 2007)

Woah! That's a huge haul! Have fun with all of it


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 17, 2007)

oh wow... have fun!!!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Apr 17, 2007)

omg, that's a HUGE haul!! i see you got three of the 182 brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . you'll love this brush so much. it's essential for MSF's or beauty powders. have fun with your new makeup


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 17, 2007)

awesome haul!!!


----------



## n_c (Apr 17, 2007)

That's quite a haul...enjoy!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow, that is a ton of stuff. Enjoy!


----------



## ben (Apr 17, 2007)

wowzers, what a haul!


----------



## juli (Apr 18, 2007)

awesomeness! lovely haul!


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duch3ss25* 

 
_omg, that's a HUGE haul!! i see you got three of the 182 brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . you'll love this brush so much. it's essential for MSF's or beauty powders. have fun with your new makeup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, the 182 brush is great!! I ordered 2 for a friend of mine, it's almost impossible to find one here in The Netherlands. And of course they are more expensive (EUR 50 = $ 67)....

I will order again before June because my sister-in-law will move back to The Netherlands then (unfortunately.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). So I am trying to find out what to order from the upcoming collections, this forum is so great!!!!!!


----------



## Corien (Apr 18, 2007)

*falls of chair*
Where did you ordered it from?

Maybe I can order some MAC too, every once in a while, so I don't have to travel all the way to Amsterdam


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corien* 

 
_*falls of chair*
Where did you ordered it from?

Maybe I can order some MAC too, every once in a while, so I don't have to travel all the way to Amsterdam _

 
Hi Corien,

I've placed my order at MAC online, it's easy but they only ship to the USA & Canada (??). I have it shipped to my sister-in-law who lives in Florida, she ships it to me! So I am very fortunate with her, but....she will be moving back in a few months, I have to find a new way!!!

Do you know you can also buy Mac at Maastricht, Rotterdam and Antwerp? And of course Ebay.....

If you want to buy some Mac with me next time I order, please send me an private message!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 18, 2007)

wow im so jealous!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow ..what a great haul ... Im moving to italy in september I plan on ordering online and shipping to my mother in Louisina and have her reship to me  ..Good to know this system works hehe ...


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep, it works great and it will save you a lot of money, because MAC is expensive in Europe! And you can not buy every collection in Europe...that's a shame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thanks for a loving mom!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinkerbelle2001* 

 
_Yep, it works great and it will save you a lot of money, because MAC is expensive in Europe! And you can not buy every collection in Europe...that's a shame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thanks for a loving mom!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
about how long does it take you to get your package after your sister ships to you ? Oh and if you don't mind about how much is the cost to reship ..in dollars or euros ?  I know cost varies with weight ..but when I do order it will probablly be a big haul like the one you got hehe...  oh and one more question is there anyway to track your shipment after your sister sends it to eourpe ? sorry for all the questions hehe...


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_about how long does it take you to get your package after your sister ships to you ? Oh and if you don't mind about how much is the cost to reship ..in dollars or euros ? I know cost varies with weight ..but when I do order it will probablly be a big haul like the one you got hehe... oh and one more question is there anyway to track your shipment after your sister sends it to eourpe ? sorry for all the questions hehe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I'm glad to answer the questions you have! It takes about a week for the package to arrive, my sister in law sends the package by airmail by USPS (it's the cheapest ($ 18 this time) and very fast). I suppose it is possible to track the shipment, but I've never tried it before, but I know USPS has a tracking possibility on their website. Of course this is for sending to The Netherlands, I don't know about Italy, it can be different! You can read a lot of info on the USPSwebsite.

Have fun shopping in the future!!!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW! That's alot.  And I am slightly jealous. No no no..trips to the pro store for me..cause I act a full.


----------



## Brandi Girl (Apr 20, 2007)

WoW that's a nice (big) haul. Enjoy


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 20, 2007)

that is a huge haul..u have a lovely sis in law!!! enjoy everything


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 20, 2007)

holy crap, that is one serious haul!


----------



## pearl (Apr 25, 2007)

Holy moly! That's a gigantic haul! You're gonna have a lot of fun playing with those, lol


----------



## VogueInfection (Apr 26, 2007)

OMG! I'm so jealous! I wish I had that much MAC. Nice haul


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 26, 2007)

wow girl.you really hit em up big time!


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 26, 2007)

ohhh how i'd love to be you


----------

